# How Do you celebrate birthdays with Grandchildren?



## Cristine (Jun 20, 2012)

My grandma celebrated her 75th birthday with her grandchildren and children in a restaurant where they did a lot of karaoke, dancing, and of course, eating. 

The year after that, I was able to go, and we did a lot of eating, picture-taking, just a simpler gathering

Share your experiences with your grandparents or grandkids


----------



## pindiwadli (Jun 20, 2012)

If its a special age  birthday  like  21st  40, 50, we generally like to go out to a restaurant, but for childrens birthdays we all get together at the childs house and celebrate, but we do miss our youngest daughter and her family as they live too far away to come and celebrate with us.


----------

